
Click and read.. then welcome to The Fleet of Fog, a cult/ai cult - morganlafey
https://twitter.com/morganlafeyirl/status/1166357041084096513
======
morganlafey
[https://twitter.com/morganlafeyirl/status/116647478262542336...](https://twitter.com/morganlafeyirl/status/1166474782625423360)

